# Katya's "bling bling" titanium tooth picture!



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

...will go here when I pick her up from the vet in a few hours. Just saving a spot


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

Man! What a tease!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Lmilr said:


> Man! What a tease!


lol. assuming of course nothing goes wrong and the crown fits properly. With my luck I probably just teased fate and jinxed myself


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

LOL. How did she break the tooth?


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> LOL. How did she break the tooth?


Damaged and chipped off enamel on the backside of the lower right canine. Dunno how. metal flecks in the xray so she probably did it being stupid when I was at work.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Here ya go. Best I can get right now lol


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Woohoo! Thus needs to be posted on the Show Me Your Teeth thread!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Awesome! Comparing it to a normal tooth, how durable is it? Will she have restrictions on what she chew/eat?


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow! That is one very blingie tooth!! It's kind of crazy looking but oddly awesome.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

*Benefits of Medical Titanium*


Strong
Lightweight
Corrosion Resistant
Cost-efficient
Non-toxic
Biocompatible (non-toxic AND not rejected by the body)
Long-lasting
Non-ferromagnetic
Osseointegrated (the joining of bone with artificial implant)
Long range availability
Flexibility and elasticity rivals that of human bone
Two of the greatest benefits of titanium are its high strength-to-weight ratio and its corrosion resistance. Couple this with its non-toxic state and its ability to fight all corrosion from bodily fluids and it’s no wonder titanium has become the metal of choice within the field of medicine. 
Titanium is also incredibly durable and long-lasting. When titanium cages, rods, plates and pins are inserted into the body, they can last for upwards of 20 years. And dental titanium, such as titanium posts and implants, can last even longer.
Another benefit to titanium for use in medicine is its non-ferromagnetic property, which allows patients with titanium implants to be safely examined with MRIs and NMRIs.
Osseointegration is a unique phenomenon where your body’s natural bone and tissue actually bond to the artificial implant. This firmly anchors the titanium dental or medical implant into place. Titanium is one of the only metals that allows for this integration


i looked it up b/c I thought it was neat!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Looks nice......ka-ching, ka-ching 

I know when we had one broke Dr Queck (board certified veterinary dentist in Charlotte has has a few thousand of my $$) said she would go with no cap or titanium and without titanium, there would be no bitework. Anything else would fail.. 

So did you go to Charlotte or is there someone down there that is doing vet dentistry now?


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Nigel said:


> Awesome! Comparing it to a normal tooth, how durable is it? Will she have restrictions on what she chew/eat?


No. Lazer cut titanium. It simply does not wear. It is stronger than the tooth. We went with the Ti crown rather than just epoxy or composite repairing the damage b/c that will eventually fail and need replacement/touch ups.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> Looks nice......ka-ching, ka-ching
> 
> I know when we had one broke Dr Queck (board certified veterinary dentist in Charlotte has has a few thousand of my $$) said she would go with no cap or titanium and without titanium, there would be no bitework. Anything else would fail..
> 
> So did you go to Charlotte or is there someone down there that is doing vet dentistry now?


Dr Queck did Katya's. It was quite costly :crazy:


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I know she does excellent work; that is where all the working police dogs go.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> I know she does excellent work; that is where all the working police dogs go.


Thats why we went with her. Also, she practices every two weeks about 2.3 miles from my house


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

My Kyra had a canine snapped off (about the top quarter) at about 18 months and we fixed it first with a composite....then when that disappeared, we did the titanium cap...she did bite work with that cap for nearly 9 years......the only way to go....

Lee


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

now i think ive seen just about everything, lol. i cant believe they put caps on a dogs tooth, gee i cant even afford a cap for myself. well its a good thing that your loaded


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

My buddies 4yr old Mali ripped one of his out, how much did it cost you to replace (you can PM me if you'd like) He tried to get one around here and they gave him some crazy excuse because he wasn't a police dog... and the only one that would do it was like 5grand or something lol


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Fantastic! And quite a nice look


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> now i think ive seen just about everything, lol. i cant believe they put caps on a dogs tooth, gee i cant even afford a cap for myself. well its a good thing that your loaded


if it is a broken lower canine the entire integreity of the jawbone itself is threatened. The upper one can have some hidious complications removing it. Actually, properly removing either canine in a dog is a considerable surgery. Leaving them alone can cause a very painful abscess. Same with humans and that can lead to a serious blood infection and is a major cause of heart problems too ( in humans)

For my female NOT doing bitework I chose to only do the root canal which was still close to two grand. No cap. Tooth was ugly ugly ugly but it lasted her..........

It is honestly not cosmetic....neither is dental care such as crowns for humans. I strongly believe medical insurance should cover dental care due to the overall importance of teeth to people. And broken teeth are one reason I have doggie insurance.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Doesn't look like you've been on in a while, but I'll try anyways. I have a couple questions about Katya's crown. Looking at the pictures, it looks like it could be either a reflection on the front of the tooth or it has porcelain fused on that side? Also, does her crown extend below the gum line? Zoey had her root canal yesterday and if all goes well with the lab, the crown will be seated on Thursday.


----------

